# Grouse Torridos



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is probably my favorite recipe for grouse.

You will need:

-Grouse meat cubed into about 1" pieces
-Jalapeno peppers (no seeds)
-Bacon (thick cut)
-Soy sauce
-1 lime
-1 bunch green onions
-Toothpicks

Sauce
Mix 1/2 bottle of soy sauce with fresh squeezed lime juice (the lime juice that comes in a bottle isn't as good as a fresh lime), slice up the green onion and mix all three together. Set aside. (Do not cook this sauce).

Poppers
Cube up your grouse meat, vertically slice peppers and remove seeds, place meat on pepper slice and wrap in bacon, skewer with a toothpick to hold the bacon and grouse meat in place on the pepper.

Pan fry the bacon wrapped piece of deliciousness. It is really important that you pan fry these and not cook them on the BBQ. The bacon grease really infuses flavor into the grouse meat. DO NOT COOK WITH THE SOY SAUCE.

Drizzle the cooked product with the sauce.

Eat.

Be sad that you don't have more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Supercalifragilistc! I'm tryin' that with sage grouse.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang. Looks good.

I ate some grouse on the deer hunt. Wish I would have cooked it up this way.


.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Supercalifragilistc! I'm tryin' that with sage grouse.


You'll have to let me know how it is with sage grouse.

Shrimp are great too!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Dang. Looks good.
> 
> I ate some grouse on the deer hunt. Wish I would have cooked it up this way.
> 
> .


Dude... My mouth waters every time I think about this treat. You'd be a deer camp hero with these.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Random thought here - we tried making these at deer camp last season with a grouse that I shot and grilled them on the BBQ. I *HATED* them. Bacon on the BBQ tastes terrible IMHO. These must be pan fried to make them taste right.


----------

